

Disqus: comments can now be blog posts - herdrick
http://blog.disqus.net/2008/08/25/reblog-comments-can-be-blog-posts/

======
swombat
I'm also quite skeptical about Disqus from a number of aspects, but this is a
very interesting feature, with the potential to do for commenting what github
is doing for code hosting - i.e. explode it to a new level.

------
ph0rque
Great... now if you only could do that from HN in addition to Disqus ;~)

~~~
cstejerean
Seriously, how long before HN comments can integrate with Disqus?

~~~
jaaron
Disqus doesn't provide any way for non-WP sites to import comments. That would
make this sort of integration rather difficult.

Personally, I'd really like to add disqus to my blog, but I'm not going to do
that until I can preserve my existing comments.

~~~
j2d2
Why couldn't you do it similar to how google adwords works..?

------
ryanb
This is a great idea to encourage more thoughtful discussion through blogs.
Those disqus guys are smart.

~~~
j2d2
Apparently NY Times is trying to enable blog comments better. Disqus should
really contact them about being the backend software for this.

------
maxklein
Disqus are really doing some good stuff here. At first I was quite sceptical
about Disqus, but actually, it's a useful service from the point of view of
the user. Disqus has the potential to become the thread that links together a
bunch of blogs into a real community.

